
Show HN: Brutal.JS – markup as functions of state - mtrcss
https://github.com/crislin2046/brutal.js
======
mtrcss
I don't intend many people to use this. I made it for my own productivity,
disliking many aspects of React, Vue and Angular and their associated
ecosystems / tooling.

This is more akin to `lit-html` and `AppRun` than other things. I would not
use JSX, and don't personally consider the syntax noise from templates, nor
the posited "performance toll" from ES6 templates (relative to JSX) an issue.

I'm putting it here as I intend to do a benchmark, a la
[https://medium.freecodecamp.org/a-real-world-comparison-
of-f...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/a-real-world-comparison-of-front-end-
frameworks-with-benchmarks-2018-update-e5760fb4a962)

Also I'm building something called `DSS` (dynamic style sheets), which are
similar to CSS-in-JS, with the idea being to have style as a function of
state.

This is all just for my own enjoyment and productivity to use in my own
projects, but I'm OK if other people find it useful (but I don't want it to
become an OSS project with all the requirements of maintaining that) and
welcome any criticism, feedback and ideas as well.

